# Walking the body off



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

My goal is to walk the stripped down body onto a trailer and taking it 10 miles down the road to the body shop.

I am keeping the frame so I can rebuild the engine and transmission.

How much does the body shell weigh? I have six guys helping me carry it out.

Is it a bad idea to have the body laying flat on the trailer? Would the weight crush the rocker panels? I could always put it on blocks on the trailer and then strap it all down.

Any tip/tricks you can think of to make this move easier (smarter)?


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

You should be able to move it with that much help. You might damage the rockers a little if you set it flat. If there is any way for you to set it up on the trailer off of the rockers that would be a better way to avoid damage.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Place 4-6 old tires under the floor and trunk pans, I transported mine on a rotessorie and let it rest on several tires for the trip to the sand blaster.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You won't have a problem with 6 guys. You wont damage the rockers, either. My concern would be twisting of the shell. Be careful, and maybe brace the door openings with some angle iron to prevent sag.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Place the tires on the trailer so that the body mount locations sit on them. You won't damage it that way, as that is where it sat on the chassis.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I will agree with comments above, 6 guys no problem, place tires under the body at the body mounts and you should have no problem, maybe a little late but you should remove the glass and check under the windshield and back glass for any issues, that is a very common area to find some trouble.I also noticed the rear wheel well trim is in place- these need to be removed for paint - you will save $$ if you do those things yourself


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

05GTO said:


> Place 4-6 old tires under the floor and trunk pans, I transported mine on a rotessorie and let it rest on several tires for the trip to the sand blaster.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Tires! Of course! Good thinking.

I picked up six old tires up for free this morning. This Saturday is the move.

I pulled the trim from the wheel well and now have to figure out the easy way to remove the glass, it's dangerously cracked in places.

I appreciate all your feedback.

Phew and I thought I was going to have to go with plan-B. :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Piano wire wrapped around a couple pieces of wood for handles. One bare end of the wire work through under the glass to the other side past the rubber goo glueing it in. Tie your other handle on and work that all the way around the window. It should lift out when you get it all the way around.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I would use longer planks and get the jack stands outside the tires. You can roll the frame out and the trailer under. Pick one end up, get the plank out and the tires under, repeat. Done.....:cool


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree with rukee with the wire trick- I did the same thing by myself and had no problems just go SLOW


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

heat the end of the piano wire with a lighter and it will push through pretty easy. you can get the wire from a paint supply store.


----------

